# Tile Shower



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

I was asked how I would build a shower pan, that is also a tub for tile.

There would be quite a lot of pressure from the water on the walls when the tub is flooded. 

The spec would be like a standard tub 3x5x1.5 or so, and would need an overflow to meet code.

The ideas I have so far are:

A topical waterproofing membrane (fabric or paint on) over a poured concrete bottom section. Maybe a brick and mortar front? 
Would wood blocking in the walls behind concrete board be strong enough?

Another idea I heard was to pour a standard water in water out pan with a clamps liner both on the floor drain, and at the overflow. I don't like this as much, but in theory would work...

The project sounds fun, just seeing if anybody has any experience with this kind of a soaking tub/shower.

Thanks in advance :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Using Kerdi Board for a Roman Tub*

Hi Aaron.

I have been looking for this information for a long time as well. The drain connections and overflow features are the tricky ones.

I have yet to find a decent drain for this Roman Tube Concept.

I would not use 2"x4" stock for your build but instead a concrete pour and rebar. I would prepare it like a pool and go with a product like 315 from Mapei. I have just started playing around with it and it is a difficult beast to master.

Knowing me I would then give it a lick of liquid just to be safe and set the tile with GraniRapid.

Following all the dry times this feature could easily be a 6 week project.

I did see online on my FaceBook pages someone do it with Kerdi Board - the side wall. They used 2" KB to make a doggy bath I think. The side wall looked a good 14". I would rather trust cement than Kerdi Board but you might even make the forms out of say 1/2" KB and then pour the cement in place. I wonder if it the concrete would bite to the fleece. I can't see why not. If you go this route I would set Kerdi at the bottom of the form so there is no exposed edge of the Kerdi Board. These are the boards weak link and where they can wick water and weaken the structure.

JW


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Check Out This Tub*

http://www.houzz.com/photos/5993/Roman-tub-shower-modern-bathroom-san-francisco

My all time favourite online tub/shower.

I have been trying to learn how to build a feature like this since I first saw this photo.

JW


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I was told some time back that Schluter had a drain solution for this but I've never actually seen it.

I built a Japanese soak tub several years ago, and promised myself NEVER AGAIN. I used a standard vinyl clamping drain, with a bushing to reduce the threads for a standard lift-and-turn tub drain.

The waterproofing was 9235, since it was rated for fountains--but I didn't get a thick enough build the first time around. It leaked like a sieve.

Second time was a charm, but I swore I'd never do another.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Could you form the whole thing with 3/4 plywood and braces, pour concrete for walls/base etc. You could also incorporate a normal tub overflow into this by sleeving the wall before pouring concrete, same goes for the drain assembly. Once it's cured and setup, you could mortar over the inside surface, allow to cure, then hydroban several coats, or just use Nobleseal TS or Kerd to waterproof the concrete form for peace of mind.

I wouldn't use kerdiboard or try and make it out of wood. also keep in mind if this is a retro fit into an existing bathroom, this whole tub is going to be HEAVY. Hope you charge enough for all that work. It's going to be one expensive tub.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> http://www.houzz.com/photos/5993/Roman-tub-shower-modern-bathroom-san-francisco
> 
> My all time favourite online tub/shower.
> 
> ...


That type of shower I think is a little weird..... Are you really going to sit down in a shower like that? I've been asked about creating tubs with ceramic though....guess it's popular in Europe?

WEDI makes a pre-made tub that comes with a special drain. I wonder if you can just get the drain?


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

looks rather narrow to really sit down in. I don't even know many people who even take baths. My wife was begging me to redo our bathroom, and put in a new tub. I did all that and she still hasn't taken a bath in it, and it's been a year and a half, showers only. 

chris, I love that round tub, but I can see how it would have been brutal to build and make it watertight for a long time. I bet it's one of those projects where you have in the back of your mind, when will I get the call that it's leaking again......


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

ApgarNJ said:


> ...when will I get the call that it's leaking again......



Bite your tongue... :shutup:

:laughing:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

ChrWright said:


> Bite your tongue... :shutup:
> 
> :laughing:


you know it's in the back of your mind somewhere. I think of all the vinyl pans we did way before water proofing membranes/liquids were available. I know they don't look as good but i always like a solid fiberglass once piece base, with tiled walls. 
most people, not all, but most can't maintain a tiled shower and mold will grow because it's not being kept clean enough.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Here's the Kerdi roman tub drain.. retails for $599 if I remember correctly. Highway robbery.

Now why cant you slip a 2- 1.5" bushing into the bottom of a regular kerdi drain and pipe it into a typical brass tub drain setup? The 2" requirement shouldnt come into play since it's a tub, and if you're running 1.5" right from the bottom of the kerdi drain, you shouldnt be flagged for reducing the size of the waste line...


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

This looks like a job for one of the super plumbers from the forum.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

With exception of drainage and overflow my main concern would be the weight of this thing and supporting it. If one were to make it out of concrete i would say the concrete hast to be at least 3 inches thick with a extensive webbing of rebar all the way around. dont forget the weight of the tile and water


----------



## ee3 (Feb 10, 2006)

I saw a VW bug 100% tiled in Vegas one year.All done with 1" x1" and Epoxy..
I vote epoxy and a fiberglass tub.Might even be able to use the same trip lever and waste!


----------

